# suspend2 2.6.14 missing kernel options [SOLVED!!!]

## cyberjun

Hi,

     I emerged suspend2 sources for kernel 2.614. It installed fine in /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-suspend2-r1. Now after making /usr/src/linux symlink to /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-suspend2-r1, I tried make menuconfig. But I do not see any options related to Suspend1 or Suspend2 under Power Management. Why is this? Anybody else seen this ? 

I think I am missing something really stupid, please help me finding it. 

Thanks!!!

--cyberjunLast edited by cyberjun on Fri Nov 18, 2005 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Da Fox

I don't know about suspend2, but suspend1 should be listed under "power management options" as "Sofware suspend" and "> Default resume partition".

Is there any particular reason why you want to use suspend2, is suspend1 not working? (It works quite good for me, on an IBM T42 laptop).

This answer brought to you by the Adopt an unaswered post initiative

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

      Thanks for your response. After studying the /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo/kernel/power/Kconfig file I found out that the kernel option of Symmetric Multithreading (CONFIG_SMP) has to be disabled in order to see the suspend options. This is true for both Suspend and Suspend2.

I tried suspend1 but it did not work properly. May be I did not follow all the instructions properly. However have heard that suspend2 is more robust so thought will give it a try.

Thanks,

--cyberjun

----------

